# Cooper's Growing Up



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Again, I don't really know anything about dog shows, but I think he is just beautiful! Love his big blocky head.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He is quite handsome. His paws are bothering me a bit. You want his hind paws set on the pads, we can see his hind pads kind of flipped up. And I think that too much hair has been trimmed from the posterior aspect of his fore paws. It makes his patterns look long and weak, and makes his fore paws toes look a little long... Nice topline and very attractive.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> He is quite handsome. His paws are bothering me a bit. You want his hind paws set on the pads, we can see his hind pads kind of flipped up. And I think that too much hair has been trimmed from the posterior aspect of his fore paws. It makes his patterns look long and weak, and makes his fore paws toes look a little long... Nice topline and very attractive.


 
That is it!! I have been trying to figure out what it was!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would trim an indention in it to distinguish the paw.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Exactly what I thought. Needs a notch behind his toes.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll add the notch. There was something bothering me about them too. Thanks!!!


----------

